# Must leave Mexico



## Mary2255 (Jun 7, 2010)

Due to family issues we are going to have to go back to the United States. What is the safest route to take, driving from Chapala. We hear so much about the Mordida around San Luis Potosi and are concerned about safety as we do not speak Spanish. Laredo is where we were planning on crossing but would like to hear from those who have been out there that have used that route recently. Thank you so much. We will miss Mexico and hope to return in the future.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

hundreds of thousands of cars,buses and trucks drive that highway everyday without incident...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mary2255 said:


> Due to family issues we are going to have to go back to the United States. What is the safest route to take, driving from Chapala. We hear so much about the Mordida around San Luis Potosi and are concerned about safety as we do not speak Spanish. Laredo is where we were planning on crossing but would like to hear from those who have been out there that have used that route recently. Thank you so much. We will miss Mexico and hope to return in the future.


I went a few weeks ago, my only advise: don't drive at night


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=chicois8;1155061]hundreds of thousands of cars,buses and trucks drive that highway everyday without incident...[/QUOTE]_

Hundreds of Thousand of cars, buses and trucks? Did you mean "thousands"?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I drove it last week (Apr. 24-25) - Chapala-Matehuala then Matehuala to Nuevo Laredo - what an interesting drive. Stick to the cuotas (even though they will cost you about $80 USD) and drive during the day.

Reality and experience sometimes trump rumor. In this case it is absolutely true.

Have a good trip.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=chicois8;1155061]hundreds of thousands of cars,buses and trucks drive that highway everyday without incident..._




Hundreds of Thousand of cars, buses and trucks? Did you mean "thousands"?[/QUOTE]


No, I wrote thousands, you wrote Thousand, maybe the old eyes are tired after your long drive........


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> [/I]
> 
> Hundreds of Thousand of cars, buses and trucks? Did you mean "thousands"?



No, I wrote thousands, you wrote Thousand, maybe the old eyes are tired after your long drive........[/QUOTE]

This horse seems to already be dead, but you wrote "hundreds of thousands". I imagine you meant to write "hundreds OR thousands". Is this correct?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We just drove Mineral de Pozos(halfway between Queretaro and San Luis Potosí) to Laredo last Thursday. Clear sailing although more expensive than our normal route via Ciudad Victoria. For us pretty easy 8 hour drive so no overnight stops.
Goal Is to hit border 4-4:30.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> hundreds of thousands of cars,buses and trucks drive that highway everyday without incident...


mickisue, Above was my original quote. I was trying to say 100,000-200,000-300,000...

hundreds of thousands !


----------



## Vallartense (Apr 1, 2013)

*Similar route, opposite direction*

We drove the Larado to Puerto Vallarta route via Guadalajara last August. Completely uneventful. A nice drive. Toll roads. Daytime driving.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> mickisue, Above was my original quote. I was trying to say 100,000-200,000-300,000...
> 
> hundreds of thousands !


OK, then WOW! That's a lot of cars, for sure.


----------



## Lestex (Jul 3, 2013)

Do toll roads all the way and dont drive at night. I do travel frequently to Laredo or McAllen and never drive at night. Rather safe than sorry.


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

As far as the mordidas in San Luis Potosí go I have never had a problem and I drive frequently between SLP and Queretaro. Much of the time that I have driven here was in a car with Oregon plates and again no problems.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

el confederado said:


> As far as the mordidas in San Luis Potosí go I have never had a problem and I drive frequently between SLP and Queretaro. Much of the time that I have driven here was in a car with Oregon plates and again no problems.


On another Expat web board a few posters beat to death the mordida they paid when stopped for speeding on the San Luis Mx 57 bypass cuota around San Luis so it seems to be a problem now. Just goes to show how a few unfortunates who speak little or no Spanish can influence other´s thinking. Some like to beat the mordida thing so much it appears to be everywhere all of the time.  According to them. :confused2: Then the trolls chime in with their far fetched BS and it gets even more obscene.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

As long as we are on this subject of driving from Chapala tp Nuevo Laredo, I have driven that route in one day but prefer to take two days, stopping in San Luis Potosi and staying in that city´s motel row at the Fiesta Inn. I like to taxi into San Luis´ attractive historic center and wander some of its pedestraian friendly streets before choosing one of many good restaurants in which to dine. When we were looking for a new place to live to get out of Lakeside back in 2005, I was so charmed with San Luis Potosí that I took my wife there to see if she would like to move to that city´s historic center but that didn´t work. I also love the high desert around there which is not best viewed from the toll road. From or to San Luis Potosí south toward Guadalajara, I suggest you take the Highway 80 free road through the desert for a splendid and safe drive. Since you will be breaking up the trip to the border by stopping overnight, you can easily do this and, beliieve me, it´s a worthwhile jog on the libre. 

San Luis Potosí is, in my opinion, a far more fun place to stay over night than Matehuala - -Holiday Inn and Tim Horton City South.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> As long as we are on this subject of driving from Chapala tp Nuevo Laredo, I have driven that route in one day but prefer to take two days, stopping in San Luis Potosi and staying in that city´s motel row at the Fiesta Inn. I like to taxi into San Luis´ attractive historic center and wander some of its pedestraian friendly streets before choosing one of many good restaurants in which to dine. When we were looking for a new place to live to get out of Lakeside back in 2005, I was so charmed with San Luis Potosí that I took my wife there to see if she would like to move to that city´s historic center but that didn´t work. I also love the high desert around there which is not best viewed from the toll road. From or to San Luis Potosí south toward Guadalajara, I suggest you take the Highway 80 free road through the desert for a splendid and safe drive. Since you will be breaking up the trip to the border by stopping overnight, you can easily do this and, beliieve me, it´s a worthwhile jog on the libre.
> 
> San Luis Potosí is, in my opinion, a far more fun place to stay over night than Matehuala - -Holiday Inn and Tim Horton City South.


San Luis seems to be the most forgotten place to visit by Expats going north or south to the border and they use the Mx 57 cuota bypass which only saves them 15 miles or so and miss the city which even when driving through on the Mx 57 is a piece of cake as the freeway is never crowded and easy to navigate and free and you see a lot from on top of the freeway, 1/2 mile from El Centro at the turn heading to Matehuala.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have stayed in SLP Centro and enjoyed walking around and having dinner in the city. Yes, the desert drive on Rt. 80 is definitely something to enjoy, as we have done more than once.
No mordida on any of those trips, either.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> We have stayed in SLP Centro and enjoyed walking around and having dinner in the city. Yes, the desert drive on Rt. 80 is definitely something to enjoy, as we have done more than once.
> No mordida on any of those trips, either.


I presume you both are talking about the Mx 80 libre that leaves the Mx. 80 cuota after Ojuelos at the junction to SLP and Aguascaliente and heads straight to San Luis and enters SLP from the west through the high hills and the few pueblos? It save about 60 minutes now that the new Ojuelos to Lagos de Moreno cuota is open when heading to Guadalajara or Lagos de Moreno. 

The ETN bus still takes the longer route on the Mx 80 cuota to the Mx 57 into town. The winding hills the last 30 minutes going down into SLP on the 80 libre are not bus friendly. From the junction to the last 30 minutes it is fast and high desert straight shot all the way and a very good road. I image it is 45 to 50 miles shorter if you are heading to SLP. If not you would have to take the Mx 57 freeway once in SLP to the south east side of town and add another 10 miles to get to the Mx 57.

It is well marked on the periferico route but tricky if you do not want to go all the way on the periferico which is 7 or 8 miles longer and nothing to see along the way instead of a left turn at the exit west of town and dozen blocks to the main freeway though town and lots to see.


----------



## rijit (Jul 1, 2013)

Is driving at night actually unsafe in mexico or is it just paranoia?


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

rijit said:


> Is driving at night actually unsafe in mexico or is it just paranoia?


I have done it without problems but last week I was coming back from Queretaro and a group of horses and burros crossed Highway 57. It was 3:00 in the afternoon, if it had been 10:30PM I wouldn't have seen them. For me that is the main reason not to travel at night, but I have done it many times and have never had a problem. Have fun and watch out for burros!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, the greatest danger at night is unlit vehicles, pedestrians in black, bicycles without even reflectors and large animals. Once you see a cows ass inches from the driver-side window at 50 MPH, you will know that you escaped death by a split second! Never, ever, drive strange roads at night. Avoid familiar roads at night. Try to not drive at all after dark; even dusk is dangerous, as cattle and wild horses and burros migrate to water and/or bedding sites at that time.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Animals are the main danger at night but I would not want to have a break down and sit by the side of the road for several hours at night like we did one time in Vera Cruz state during the day.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, the greatest danger at night is unlit vehicles, pedestrians in black, bicycles without even reflectors and large animals. Once you see a cows ass inches from the driver-side window at 50 MPH, you will know that you escaped death by a split second! Never, ever, drive strange roads at night. Avoid familiar roads at night. Try to not drive at all after dark; even dusk is dangerous, as cattle and wild horses and burros migrate to water and/or bedding sites at that time.


I´ve witnessed everything you said. The guys on bicycles riding 2 meters in from the edge in the lane you might be in and drunks on Friday and Saturday when dark , rancheros, coming right out of a side road onto a highway without stopping etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I´ve witnessed everything you said. The guys on bicycles riding 2 meters in from the edge in the lane you might be in and drunks on Friday and Saturday when dark , rancheros, coming right out of a side road onto a highway without stopping etc.


Just think of all the adventures I've missed by not having a car and driving in Mexico!


----------



## jamesmetairie (Aug 7, 2009)

*follow up=-*



Mary2255 said:


> Due to family issues we are going to have to go back to the United States. What is the safest route to take, driving from Chapala. We hear so much about the Mordida around San Luis Potosi and are concerned about safety as we do not speak Spanish. Laredo is where we were planning on crossing but would like to hear from those who have been out there that have used that route recently. Thank you so much. We will miss Mexico and hope to return in the future.


later on how about let us know what route you took and all.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


rijit said:



Is driving at night actually unsafe in mexico or is it just paranoia?

Click to expand...

_It is unsafe with a touch of paranoia and wisdom. We have driven all over Mexico for many years and you would be out of your mind to drive here at night on back roads unless you are the unfortuitous victim of a car breakdown so do not be stupid because on those highways in the dark of night you are a patsy and and cannot defend yourself or your family and even if you are armed you will be eaten alive by thieves far more knowledgeble than you about assault with success. A fool and his/her life are soon departed. You don´t see the cops out there. They did not just get off of the turnip truck, make maybe $50 Pesos a day and pay for any bullets they fire which means they don´t fire. 

By the way, We have lived on the remote coast of Alabama and the remote redwood forests of Calñifornia and the isolated Camarge swamps in France and I wouldn´t drive in any of those places at night either. If you do you had better have a fine machete and know how to use it.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Hound Dog;1237210]

It is unsafe with a touch of paranoia and wisdom. We have driven all over Mexico for many years and you would be out of your mind to drive here at night on back roads unless you are the unfortuitous victim of a car breakdown so do not be stupid because on those highways in the dark of night you are a patsy and and cannot defend yourself or your family and even if you are armed you will be eaten alive by thieves far more knowledgeble than you about assault with success. A fool and his/her life are soon departed. You don´t see the cops out there. They did not just get off of the turnip truck, make maybe $50 Pesos a day and pay for any bullets they fire which means they don´t fire. 

By the way, We have lived on the remote coast of Alabama and the remote redwood forests of Calñifornia and the isolated Camarge swamps in France and I wouldn´t drive in any of those places at night either. If you do you had better have a fine machete and know how to use it.[/QUOTE]_

I forgot to mention in that last post that you had beter have a fine machete to slice your assailants into pieces but also be eloquent enough to explain to the local sheriff why you just sliced his cousins into goop and good luck on that. Nobody gives a **** about you over their cousins in any foreign coutry and realizing that is the beginnng of wisdom if you want to survive. 

If you are from Wisconsin or Ontario and you think that the local gemdarmes give a **** about some unknown Mexican migrant over Cousin Billy Bob then wake up and realize that, here, you are nobody and look funny as well just as Latin immigrants do in NOB.

Humans ae humans.


----------



## jamesmetairie (Aug 7, 2009)

*my words=-*



Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=Hound Dog;1237210]
> 
> It is unsafe with a touch of paranoia and wisdom. We have driven all over Mexico for many years and you would be out of your mind to drive here at night on back roads unless you are the unfortuitous victim of a car breakdown so do not be stupid because on those highways in the dark of night you are a patsy and and cannot defend yourself or your family and even if you are armed you will be eaten alive by thieves far more knowledgeble than you about assault with success. A fool and his/her life are soon departed. You don´t see the cops out there. They did not just get off of the turnip truck, make maybe $50 Pesos a day and pay for any bullets they fire which means they don´t fire.
> 
> By the way, We have lived on the remote coast of Alabama and the remote redwood forests of Calñifornia and the isolated Camarge swamps in France and I wouldn´t drive in any of those places at night either. If you do you had better have a fine machete and know how to use it._




i posted similiar words of wisdom a couple of years ago .
evreyone thought i was a fool.
i agree with you 100%.

I forgot to mention in that last post that you had beter have a fine machete to slice your assailants into pieces but also be eloquent enough to explain to the local sheriff why you just sliced his cousins into goop and good luck on that. Nobody gives a **** about you over their cousins in any foreign coutry and realizing that is the beginnng of wisdom if you want to survive. 

If you are from Wisconsin or Ontario and you think that the local gemdarmes give a **** about some unknown Mexican migrant over Cousin Billy Bob then wake up and realize that, here, you are nobody and look funny as well just as Latin immigrants do in NOB.

Humans ae humans.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jamesmetairie (Aug 7, 2009)

i agree with hounddig 100%.


----------

